# Garage sale wood ?



## steamshovel (Apr 5, 2021)

I go to garage sales and sometime I check out their garbage cans if they have them out, My wife hates it when  I'm going through their garbage. Well sometimes I find food stuff like the following pictures. Dan anyone give me a glue on the following. The dark one some call Mexican hard wood or ebony. The light one  ?

Thanks in advance for any help'

Preston


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh my gosh! You might want to edit the original post. I almost rolled off my shop chair laughing because I thought your wife was upset you were looking through the garbage for "food stuff" (that's a quote).  I'm thinking (hoping) you meant "good stuff".
Anyhow - to your original question. I really haven't a clue as to the light one. I just had to respond.


----------



## Brandy (Apr 5, 2021)

I thought you meant you found some interesting food to cast..... How disappointing that you actually meant good not food


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 5, 2021)

The dark one could be Bocote which comes from Mexico and Central America.  It's a fairly popular wood for pens because of its color and figure.

The lighter one doesn't ring any visual bells.

Do you cut it into blanks for turning?


----------



## wolf creek knives (Apr 5, 2021)

I've got some Gazelle bookends I got when I was in East Africa some years back.  Not sure what kind of wood it was but it sure looks similar to this.  I'd love to find some of it if I could ever figure out what it is.


----------



## steamshovel (Apr 5, 2021)

They are in the shape  of Dolphins, Eagles, and ?. They couldn't sell them at the garage sale so they trashed them to be saved by me.! They are very heavy and cut very smooth almost like it was sanded. I use carbide tipped bandsaw blades to cut. The  lighter colored one is also very light in weight and I mean very light.

Preston


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 5, 2021)

Ted iin Michigan said:


> Oh my gosh! You might want to edit the original post. I almost rolled off my shop chair laughing because I thought your wife was upset you were looking through the garbage for "food stuff" (that's a quote).  I'm thinking (hoping) you meant "good stuff".
> Anyhow - to your original question. I really haven't a clue as to the light one. I just had to respond.


LOL, I thought the same.


----------



## steamshovel (Apr 6, 2021)

Mullanphy said:


> The dark one could be Bocote which comes from Mexico and Central America.  It's a fairly popular wood for pens because of its color and figure.
> 
> The lighter one doesn't ring any visual bells.
> 
> Do you cut it into blanks for turning?


I cut them into pen blanks. I cut them on my bandsaw with carbide tipped blade and the are so smooth- like no sanding. Thanks for the tip on Bocote, I'll keep my eye open


----------

